

Is There A Place For a Premium JVM? - Garbage
http://java.dzone.com/articles/there-place-premium-jvm

======
edge17
Oracle will create a place for it. They're a marketing machine.

~~~
dreur
Yes maybe they can sell it to companies having to deal with existing systems,
but what about new ones?

I believe people are going to think twice before going further on the Java
path.

Like Osvaldo Doederlein said on the site :

    
    
      people would immediately think "today Oracle charges for top optimizations;
      next year they will charge for common bugfixes; later on, even for security patches"
      and this kind of FUD might destroy Java

~~~
edge17
I don't understand the quote... charging for common bugfixes is what they call
'support,' so yes.... they'll charge for common bug fixes

